# My First Project



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

This is my first project I am not sure if I had posted this before so here goes. I am going to redo it since I do have more knowledge of what I am doing now. Plus apply what I have learned here. That is if the wife will let me. LOL

This is an Antique bed frame that belonged to my Grandmother. I am going to go back and replace the seat with true 1" Oak boards instead of using the Pine boards and 1" boards that I used from the rails for the seat. I am also going to redo the sides because some of the wood has bowed since I placed it there. Then sand and stain it.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Great looking project Randy. Very unique use of a bedframe, don't recall seeing anything like that before.

Be sure and include a picture when your finished, I'd like to see the results.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow, impressive, I could show you my first project, but it would probably be quite an embarrassment  ( First Project: Shelves, which are hanging at a ~20 degree angle )


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

That's neat Randy idea for a old bed frame. Looks great.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you all.

Mark go ahead and post a picture. I remember the very first thing that I made of wood in junior high wood working WOW talk about a mess. I made a small handy man tool box and it looked terrible to me. LOL


Stan I will post more pictures when finished. I also picked up another Antique bed frame that is made of Maple that I plan to convert to a bench. A neighbor threw it away and I grabbed out of the trash before anyone could take it. Now I have to purchase some maple to go with it. Unless I can scrounge some up for free.

I picked up 7 more pallets this morning and one was brand new. Looks like I need to invest in a good nail puller since these are not very easy to pull.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

My first wood working project was a dog house. Did good on the walls and sides but you should have seen the roof didn't come together the way it should have. About a good 3" higher on one side told my parents it was a sky light.  Then I even built a cellar out of bricks under it needed a ramp for the poor dog to get in the house.  Funny the damn dog never used the darn thing. Wonder why.  He must have know something.  I tell my parents what kind of projects I do now even send pictures but they still get me on that dog house I built when I was a kid.  It's like they are black mailing me on that one yet.


----------



## hairfolicle2 (May 15, 2005)

Randy I have seen your idea up north my brother-in-law has a repair and refinishing buisness in New York state. He has been using the same idea for some time and making considerable money with it in his local auctions and antique sales. You have yourself a money maker there good job.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thank you hairfolicle.


I have a couple of more to make soon and a friend wants me to convert her grandmothers also.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

I'm liking your bench also, Randy,, The more I see on here,,,hahahah the more Im looing at what people are taking out to the curb for the junk man to take away,,,, Now I got to start keeping my eyes pealed for old bed frames,,,,I think those would be a money maker,,, Like I said before, Randy,,,,, "ya got an eye for what can be". Good job, Randy


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Terry,

I always make a trip through the Subdivision on trash nite or on trash day to see what I can pick up. Any wooden bed frames or scrap wood gets scarfed up by me.  

You can also check out some garage or yard sales and pick up some cheap things of wood that can be reshaped into what ever you want to use it for.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Yes,,, I never really gave it much thought before,,, but more and more,,, I find myself looking out the side windows almost as much as I am looking out the windshield now,,,,   

Keep showcasing the great Ideas, Randy.


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Terry,

A great find or pickup is someones Wooden fence that they are tearing down, the wood is great to work with and make tables, Jelly Coolers out of. I have been collecting pieces of fencing here and there that will be put to use soon. 

Actually I have scoped out a few fences that have been put by the road already from this storm. Oh well one mans trash Wood Pile is anothers treasure.


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

You Bet,, Randy

Looking forward to seeing the "usedtobefence" projects...


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Storm*

Actually I have scoped out a few fences that have been put by the road already from this storm. Oh well one mans trash Wood Pile is anothers treasure.[/QUOTE]

Randy, I know this is not the right place for this, but you mentioned it. How close were you to "Katrina"? I see you live SE Louisiana. 

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Hello Dave no problem in asking,

I live in the Baton Rouge area and if Katrina had moved to the left of NewOrleans a little or went through NO then it would have been worse for all of us and Damage here in Baton Rouge may have looked like GulfPort. Luckily it only skirted the right edge of NO and there was only some wind damage and power outages. If you look at map Hammond La is not far from me, From Hammond East is where all of the Destruction is.


I believe we had 50 mph winds with gusts to 75 or 80. To me we were spared so we could help NO. Just my opinion. It looks like 99% of the Baton Rouge area will have there electricity back by the Weekend. NewOrleans electric may take up to a year or longer to be fully restored.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Sounds like you were very fortunate. Aside from an occassional earthquake, all we have here in the Seattle area is a little bit of rain. Good to hear that you're OK.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy, glad to hear you were one of the "lucky ones". From what I see here in Ohio, it is one gigantic mess. I can't imagine what those people are going thru. We have an occasional tornado, but nothing like the damage there.

Dave 
the "Doctor"


----------

